# Clean up crew



## marty_5555 (Oct 15, 2014)

Where is the best place in the GTA to buy a clean up crew? And how do people acclimate them? It seems that whenever I buy a bunch of snails at least 50% of them are dead within the first day or two, even if I introduce them slowly.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

I usually just follow who's having sales .. my best place is coral reef shop ... I acclimate by just placing on glass and letting them slowly go into tank....


----------



## WiseGuyPhil (Jun 15, 2011)

Might not be enough food for snails Marty or the right type of snail. Which ones are you adding?

May also want to use hermits instead.



marty_5555 said:


> Where is the best place in the GTA to buy a clean up crew? And how do people acclimate them? It seems that whenever I buy a bunch of snails at least 50% of them are dead within the first day or two, even if I introduce them slowly.


----------



## marty_5555 (Oct 15, 2014)

Thanks for the replies. I'll have to check out Coral Reef Shop when I'm in the area. I'm not sure it's a lack of food since they die pretty quickly. I'm usually adding Trochus or Astrea snails (at least recently, and no, the Astrea aren't dying because they're getting flipped over). Because they die so quickly I think it could be an acclimation problem, but I keep them in the bags and slowly add tank water so I'm not sure what else to do. And I don't think it's general water quality since fish and my other inverts are fine (including other snails).


----------



## WiseGuyPhil (Jun 15, 2011)

That is very odd indeed. If your other inverts are fine the only other suggestions is try leaving them in an acclimation box inside the tank for 72 hours. Determine if anything else in the tank is harming them.


----------



## wchen9 (Jan 23, 2014)

Are you also temperature acclimating them? Might be a shock since its winter.

I sometimes just stick them on the glass like tom mentioned and let them "acclimate" themselves. Last batch I temp acclimated and dripped and that worked out well too since I bought a bunch from R2O.


----------



## marty_5555 (Oct 15, 2014)

wchen, what do you mean "stick them on the glass?"


----------



## wchen9 (Jan 23, 2014)

Hold them up against the glass above the water line and wait until they grab on and then just let them enter the water on their own.


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

R20 having a sale now with all kind of cleaning crew.............


----------

